# Industry News: Sony will announce the ZV-1 Vlogging compact camera soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 20, 2020)

> It looks like Sony is about to announce a dedicated Vlogging compact camera, it will have a 1″ 20.1mp image sensor, will shoot 4K, and is equipped with a 24-70 equivalent lens.
> Below is Sony’s description of the camera:
> The Sony ZV-1 is a 20.1MP digital camera specifically designed for vloggers and content creators. It features a 1.0-type stacked CMOS sensor and super-fast AF for high-quality images and 4K video. The 24-70mm zoom lens is perfect for both portraits and wide-angle shooting. Image stabilization helps to keep your photos and videos blur-free. It has an ergonomic, comfortable grip plus a 3-inch vari-angle LCD screen with a recording lamp, which makes selfie-shooting very easy.
> The ZV-1 is designed around the needs of vloggers and content creators and focusses on intuitive controls for vlog & video creation. The vari-angle screen ensures selfie-shooting is easy enabling you to check your framing while shooting. The grip provides a comfortable and secure way of holding...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 20, 2020)

And, they will set a high price so that people will think they are getting some super high resolution camera. Still, its probably all thats needed.


----------



## Quirkz (May 22, 2020)

I find it interesting that they’re throwing a lot of technology specifically against this niche. I wonder how big that market segment actually is?


----------



## koenkooi (May 22, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> I find it interesting that they’re throwing a lot of technology specifically against this niche. I wonder how big that market segment actually is?



I think the better question is: how visible is that segment? If it shows up on highly popular platforms, it will get noticed.


----------



## Quirkz (May 23, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I think the better question is: how visible is that segment? If it shows up on highly popular platforms, it will get noticed.



I was thinking that, but then what would they say about it? ‘This is the best vlogging camera?’ It’s so specialized that they might use it and love it, but they can’t very well recommend it as a general use camera.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 24, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> I was thinking that, but then what would they say about it? ‘This is the best vlogging camera?’ It’s so specialized that they might use it and love it, but they can’t very well recommend it as a general use camera.


You wanna bet?? -You're not mistaking vlogging with any sense of needing to be accurate, are you?


----------



## fisherman (May 26, 2020)

If they can make it water resistant where I can shoot it in the rain, they got my $.


----------



## pmjm (May 28, 2020)

I'm sure it's going to be fine for what it is. Personally, even if I was "only" vlogging, I would want the versatility of interchangeable lenses and full manual control. But for most vloggers, this will be a nice upgrade from the front-facing camera on their smartphone.


----------

